

The Common Mistakes of a Marketer - bleachtree
http://blog.sqwiggle.com/common-mistakes-marketer/

======
gk1
For something that's on the front page, I was expecting something more.

TL;DR:

1\. Don't try to do too much at once.

2\. Stick to what you're got at.

3\. Don't get distracted.

These are common mistakes for everyone. What made you title this "Common
Mistakes of a _Marketer_ "? And was there anything more insightful that you've
learned and are willing to share?

~~~
bleachtree
Good point! I do think they're particularly relevant to my experience as a
marketer. Yes, they can be translated to any life experience but when you're
trying to build an audience of listeners or getting people excited about your
product, these things were just simple observations I've made and thought
would be helpful to others.

